

Books Every Geek Should Read - whenimgone
http://www.amazon.com/gp/redirect.html?ie=UTF8&location=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.amazon.com%2Flm%2FR1642MCSMBRRWU%3Fie%3DUTF8%26ref_%3Dcm_srch_res_rpli_alt_1%23&tag=offigadg0bb-20&linkCode=ur2&camp=1789&creative=390957

======
samatman
Decent start; I've read twelve of them, and none of the biographies. I'm a
geek, I guess.

The absence of the Jargon File / Hacker Dictionary must be noted, and ideally,
corrected.

Gödel, Escher, Bach would seem to belong as well.

~~~
basicxman
Agreed with GED.

------
basicxman
As much as I love Ender's Game I've turned my head away at it since I found
out that Orson Scott Card was an extreme right-wing mormon. While I don't like
to attribute a book's content to it's author I feel like this sort of ruins a
bit of the book's magic.

Hackers: Heroes of the Computer Revolution was an excellent read and then of
course you can't go wrong with Douglas Adams. Excellent stuff.

~~~
noobiscus
"While I don't like to attribute a book's content to it's author"

Where else should it be attributed?

